# If you can read this, you are enlightened



## Tess54

Could someone kindly translate the phrase "if you can read this you are enlightened".  Many thanks. T


----------



## jazyk

Si hoc legere potes, illuminatus es.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

I beg to differ with Jazyk here, for I don't think _illuminare_ can be used (at any rate in classical Latin) in the sense of "lettered", "educated", "cultivated".

I would suggest therefore:

si hoc legere potes, _*eruditus*_ es (homo).


----------



## Joca

Doctus is another possibility, isn't it?

_Si hoc legere potes, doctus es._


----------



## Casquilho

Tess54, is your phrase a quotation from someone? That would help people here to translate it accordingly.

_illuminatus_ may be not, as we would say in Portuguese, "latim castiço", that is, perfectly classical; on the other hand, I think the sentence loses some of its salt if you use the literal _eruditus_. Enlightened meaning "lettered, learned, cultivated, educated, polite..." is a metaphor; erudite is the thing in itself. Did you get my point?


----------



## Scholiast

_casta Latinitas_ ("latim" istud "castiço" : bene mehercle dictum).

_eruditus_ tamen vix id dicere vult, quod Anglice "erudite": hoc "doctissimus", academico forsitan sensu, significat, illud solum "litteratior", is qui bonis litteris educatus sit.


----------



## Tess54

Thank you everyone!  I appreciate all your responses!  This is not a quote - but an idea for something that will be rendered in metal -- maybe precious metals-- and so, I don't want to make a mistake.  Most - and I include myself - can't read it....therefore, it's meant to be fun.  "If you can read this...you're bright."  Does this help?

Again --
Thanks!


----------



## Scholiast

"If you can read this, you are bright" = _si hoc legere potes, *callidus* es._


----------



## lacrimae

My proposal
Si hoc legere potes  lucidus es
or
...mentem lucidam habes


----------



## Tess54

Thank you 
"Si hoc legere potes lucidus" es works ---  could you translate "mentem lucidam habes" for me, please?

Thanks -
tess


----------



## Pinairun

Tess54 said:


> Thank you
> "Si hoc legere potes lucidus" es works --- could you translate "mentem lucidam habes" for me, please?
> 
> Thanks -
> tess


You've got a sharp, lucid mind.


----------



## lacrimae

In this case it would be
Si hoc legere potes,lucidam mentem habes


----------



## Tess54

Thank you - all you sharp lucid people.

xTess


----------

